# schools in Halifax?



## j_green8 (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi, does anyone know of a muay thai instructor and/or school in Halifax, Nova Scotia? Thanks for any help!


----------



## bluenosekenpo (Jan 20, 2005)

i don't read this far into the forums, apparently, pm me.


----------

